# i'll get it right



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

i'd like to start a survey of high mileage cars for the following;

1. mileage and type of driving
2. model and engine
3. type of oil and wt., just synth or dino, i don't care about the brand
4. service interval and consumption between changes
5. any oil related problems along the way

thanks


----------



## wellssd (Jun 2, 2008)

o.k. I'll start, I am not an oil guru and get UOA etc. just gettin started caring about my oil choices. 

1.) 219,318miles, but more likely over 300,000+ miles. Speedo broke 2004. so idk...
lots of short trips(less than 10 miles). city/suburb stop n'go traffic, but winter driving in VT/ME, not raced. I live in central CT, so (-5*F - 105*F). -5* - 60* in winter. 60*-105* in summer

2.) 1990 VW Jetta GLI 2.0 16v 9a but w/8v tranny so high rpm highway driving. mostly done in winter, so...

3.)20 years of dino various wghts, but I mainly used 10w30/40. I've owned since 2003 bought w/ 193k
1 year of synthetic(2011) idk previous, but I just used RP 20w50 for this past summer. 

4.) OCI 3-5,000 miles. usually 1 qt between changes 

5.) No major problems. I never cared b4 and just did normal dino changes, but since switching to 20w50 synthetic, I've noticed less oil consumption, less noise, and smoother ride, but decreased fuel mileage and seems like less power. engine has had only 2k on 20w50. I do notice crappy valve tap/bang on start up, due to thickness of 20w50. its seems ilke oil pump is having trouble, but smooth as butter once warm. I wanna go down to a 10w30/40 weight synthetic for winter. I'm tempted by using a 0w or 5w /40 weight, but not sure about using on a high mileage 16v new to synthetic.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Live in Middletown NY so we have nice changes in weather! 

1.) 188k commute daily 100miles and some leisure weekend cruises. 
and I drive it like I stole it everyday... 

2.) 02.5 24V Jetta 

3.) TOTAL Quartz Energy 9000 5W40 Synthetic motor oil

4.) 7500+miles between changes. maybe .25 quarts in that range.. 
(service intervals state 10k is fine between oil changes) 

5.) non to report... started buying total over the winter and my car feels better on this oil then any other oil I have ever used...


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

1. 144K (owned since 69K) spirited 
2. B5 A4 1.8T
3. 0w-40 M1
4. every 3 to 5K. no burning or leaking
5. just had the oil pickup and pump replaced because of sludge.

So yeah, I'm looking for a new oil. :laugh:


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

i got a couple of old mk2 diesels 
1/ 750+k, synthetic, daily driver upto 60 mph all types of trips. 
changed oil 5k later with a better syn. 10k apx., every 6mo. used 1 qt or less between changes -usually. 
no oil related problems. 

2/ 450k+ same ^


----------

